# Tapered Edge depth



## MARecycle (Feb 13, 2017)

It seems to me as a "technical" drywall hanger, the the tapered edges of drywall have been reduced over the years. It seems like standard Home Depot USG Ultralite hardly has any taper. Does GP ToughRock TE have more of a taper? In our project work we like the deep taper. Can anybody chime in on this subject?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MARecycle said:


> It seems to me as a "technical" drywall hanger, the the tapered edges of drywall have been reduced over the years. It seems like standard Home Depot USG Ultralite hardly has any taper. Does GP ToughRock TE have more of a taper? In our project work we like the deep taper. Can anybody chime in on this subject?


All the Lightweight boards are trash. Iffen you want a deep recess go with certainteed. It's whore deep! But the finishers will curse her high shoulders.


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

I use gold bond lite usg lightweight.gold bond is way deeper..5/8even deeper..54"deeper too..I think it's mainly on 48s


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore is right, the Certainteed does have a deeper bevel but sometimes you will get high shoulders with it which may or may not be noticed. National gypsum has a shallow bevel but the shoulders are better.. same with American Gypsum from what I see. The best bevels we are seeing are coming from 5/8 board in national gypsum and Georgia Pacific. If you want perfect bevels with no high shoulders then order Densarmor plus.... But it's very expensive and probably needs a solid skim on it.


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

Guess it depends on where u are too..the rock is different from different areas..and different plants


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tapeslamr79 said:


> Guess it depends on where u are too..the rock is different from different areas..and different plants


oh my! Your gonna have to give me more than that ...Before I call you a troll!


----------

